# Hail Damage



## Mad modder (Apr 22, 2009)

Bad news, picked up some hail damage. Has anyone had paintless dent removial performed on there gto. The adjuster came and looked at it and said that they could have them removed with pdr, but my body man didnt think so.:shutme


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Car dealers all use Dr Dent or the likes. They remove hail damage effectively.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I just went through this a month ago. Had over 100 dents on mine from hail ranging from gumball to golf ball size. Brought it to a local PDR shop, not one of those storm chasers that popped up at every garage around. Talked to the guys about the process and watched them do some on the car they had in the shop. My car came out flawless, you can't even tell there was any damage. just make sure you do your research and find a reputable place. check with some area dealerships and body shops to find out who they use.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Most body shops will tell you that pdr will not be able to get the dents out. Like Stangstalker mentioned find a paintless company with a good rep and give them a shot. Good luck.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Mad modder said:


> Bad news, *picked up some hail damage*. Has anyone had paintless dent removial performed on there gto. The adjuster came and looked at it and said that they could have them removed with pdr, but my body man didnt think so.:shutme


you must be living in the northeast? maybe MA?


----------



## Mad modder (Apr 22, 2009)

No, NW Iowa we have had several hail storms in the last two or three day. The last one had stones the size of a soft ball, glad I had my car stored away for that one. 

I have an app. set up for pdr in a couple of weeks, gonna have a door ding taken care of too. I still don't know if they can get some of the dents out. I have some pretty good size dents between the top of door and the black strip that runs down the roof. I guess I'll find out real soon, one of the guy I talked to had bad look on his face when he was looking it over especially the ones on body lines and the area above the door. He seamed the most honest with me.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Good luck. sometimes that can't get the dents all the way out. Hope it turns out ok for you.


----------

